# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Help ik kan geen voedsel meer doorslikken!

## wennie198

Sinds 7 januari kan ik ineens geen voedsel meer normaal doorslikken.
Inmiddels ben ik 11 Kilo lichter.

Op 6 januari ben ik 's avonds uit eten geweest.
Tijdens het eten kwam ik er achter dat ik mijn vlees niet weg kreeg. Het was biefstuk en ging er vanuit dat deze gewoon te taai was en heb er verder geen aandacht aan geschonken.

De dag erna had ik voor mijn ontbijt een boterham gemaakt en na een paar happen leek het wel of er iets blokkeerde en kreeg ik mijn eten niet meer weg. Water lukte nog wel maar daar bleef het ook bij. 8 januari de huisarts gebeld maar ze was met vakantie en ik moest maar tot 19 januari wachten. Er ging een weekend overheen en ik kon nog steeds niet eten. Maandag 11 januari geëist dat ik bij de vervanger terecht kon. Ik kreeg een doorverwijzing naar de KNO arts. Dit ging heel vlot en ik kon meteen terecht. De KNO arts ging met een slangetje met camera door mijn neus naar de slokdarm, hier was niets te zien. Logisch want ik had al een aantal dagen niet gegeten. Hij stuurde me door voor een röntgenfoto. 12 januari kon ik hier al naartoe ook lekker vlot.
Een bariumpapje gekregen moest om de slikreflexen te testen dit ook met een stukje ontbijtkoek eten. Het ging heel moeizaam maar lukte. 8 februari zou ik de uitslag krijgen.

13 januari kreeg in 's avonds enorm veel pijn in mijn buik verder was ik enorm duizelig wat logisch is aangezien ik niet kan eten. Naar de huisartsenpost geweest en die beste man kon nog geen informatie over de foto vinden maar gaf wel aan dat ik de dag erna naar mijn vervangende huisarts moet zodat hij de uitslag op kon vragen. Verder kreeg ik iets tegen de pijn en ik mocht weer naar huis.14 januari weer naar de huisarts hij zou contact opnemen met de arts en hij zou me terugbellen. Ik voelde me natuurlijk steeds beroerder worden omdat ik nog steeds niet had gegeten. Ik ben naar de apotheek gegaan en heb vloeibare voeding gekocht. Heel smerig maar dan krijg ik in ieder geval iets binnen.

14 januari belde de arts dat er niets is gevonden en dat hij dacht dat reflux mijn slikproblemen veroorzaakte. Hiervoor heb ik Omeprazol gekregen. 15 januari belde de KNO arts dat het geen reflux is omdat er geen maagzuur terug stroomt naar mijn slokdarm. Hij gaf wel aan dat de Omeprazol mogelijk de klachten kunnen verminderen. Nu is het maandag 18 januari en ik kan nog steeds niet eten, ik heb ook het idee dat de medicijnen niets doen.

Zojuist ben ik ook weer bij de huisarts geweest en ik wordt nu doorgestuurd naar een maag, darm en lever arts voor een Gastro-enterologie of zoiets.

Het is ook niet zo dat ik bang ben om te eten want ik probeer het iedere dag. Verder heb ik zwaar overgewicht dus bang ben ik echt niet. Het gewicht dat ik kwijt ben is welkom alleen de manier waarop het gaat is natuurlijk verkeerd.

Komt iemand dit verhaal bekend voor of heeft iemand tips en / of ideeën? Dan hoor ik het graag. Ik zit aardig in de rats hierover.
Ik hoop op reacties!

P.s. mijn suiker was goed en mijn bloeddruk ook.

Groetjes,

Wendy

----------

